# Black border around active windows



## Maxal (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi

I am on 10.4.11 and having this strange problem since yesterday. I got a black border around every active window, be it on the desktop or inside a browser (like input boxes). I am attaching a screenshot of an active folder window on my desktop. I want to remove this border. Please help me, it's very annoying.

Thanx
Max


----------



## bbloke (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Maxal,

Try the following: open the System Preferences, select Universal Access, and then ensure "VoiceOver" is switched off.  Let me know if this solves the problem.


----------



## Maxal (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanx a lot bblock, it did solve the problem


----------



## bbloke (Aug 29, 2008)

Good to hear, Maxal.  Glad it's sorted out now.


----------



## mjBuster (Oct 3, 2008)

bbloke your a legend, Cheers! ...I had the same Q. as Maxal, and was going to re-install my operating system it was annoying me so much.


----------



## Mr_Spencer (Oct 4, 2008)

This can happen if you accidentally hit command - F5. Hitting it again will turn it off.


----------



## mjBuster (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## norbrya (Mar 15, 2009)

From a relative newbie Mac convert, thanks....cat walked on keyboard.  I knew he hit something, but wasn't sure what and found this.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tonytisme (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks so much---had the same problem and couldn't find the answer anywhere til here. Very much appreciated.


----------



## fpmarin (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot. You are right. I was figthing with the black border for a day.


----------



## philipjcowan (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks, helped me out, all these years later. Advice still going strong - just a slight advance with latest OS: System Preference>Accessibility>Voice Over and untick Enable VoiceOver.


----------

